# Why did youtube speed up my video?



## dbax0999 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just recorded a Square-1 solve and uploaded it to YouTube. But when I watched it on YouTube this was the video:





I checked and the source file is 47 seconds long. 

Anybody else have this problem and know the solution?

Thanks, 
David


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 15, 2009)

UWR!
But I have no idea, what format is the source file in?


----------



## emu (Jul 15, 2009)

What type of file did you submit to Youtube? It's likely a problem on your end.

Edit: anythingtwisty beat me to it


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 15, 2009)

Its a .avi 
That's probably the problem since I usually upload in .wmv format.. Thanks


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 15, 2009)

Who cares, it makes you look super fast 
World record fast!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Jul 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Who cares, it makes you look super fast
> World record fast!



But it reinforces the obnoxious misconception that speedsolves on YouTube are sped up.


----------



## emu (Jul 16, 2009)

Media-convert.com works very well if you need it.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 16, 2009)

Perhaps its the frame rate that are the cause. If you upload a video with a higher fps than 30 youtube will reduce that to 30. I think that they just drop frames which will explain why videos look sped up.


----------



## erc (Jul 16, 2009)

best upload a wmv file


----------

